# "Weather" babies



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Even at three days old these puppies do things that make me laugh.

This one ran out of steam and fell asleep like this.









These two boys decided to hang out on mom's front leg









And there is always one in the bunch--note Mr. Upsidedown in the milkbar lineup


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

So cute...I love little Mr. Upsidedown.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks for the smiles. Even as babies golden's are always the class clowns.


----------



## MelMcGarry (May 2, 2010)

How cute! Thanks for sharing the pics.


----------



## tobysmommy (Jan 9, 2011)

So sweet! Especially Mr. Upsidedown!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

if I kept a puppy from that litter, it would HAVE to be Mr. Upside-down!


----------



## mygoldenboys (Mar 7, 2010)

Adorable! There so tiny and gorgous! Mr. Upsidedown is my fav!


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

ohh so cute!!!thanks for posting.you made my morning!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

So adorable!! I also love the one in the last pic with his arms splayed, holding himself up in his spot! 

Are these the babies from the x-ray last week? What was the final count?


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Ohhh I love these. Especially Mr. upside-down!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

esSJay said:


> So adorable!! I also love the one in the last pic with his arms splayed, holding himself up in his spot!
> 
> Are these the babies from the x-ray last week? What was the final count?


Yes, these are those babies! They were born on Saturday--a daytime whelping which was nice! I ended up with 5 boys and 2 girls. There was a 3rd girl but she was stillborn. It took almost an hour for her to be born after the girl before her (everyone else was 15-20 minutes apart), and she was not in the sac when she came out. I worked for almost 20 minutes trying to get her going but could not get her to breathe, or find a heartbeat. Just too long without oxygen I figure.


----------



## sarahdove (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh my goodness, sooooooooooooo precious. I want them all~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Sad to hear one little girl didn't make it.  But the others certainly are cutie pies. Are they all spoken for? How's Mummy doing? She looks like she's handling all her new charges very well!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Sweet Girl said:


> Sad to hear one little girl didn't make it.  But the others certainly are cutie pies. Are they all spoken for? How's Mummy doing? She looks like she's handling all her new charges very well!


Mom is doing very well--she is an excellent and devoted mother, and they are all steadily gaining weight. 
Six were reserved before they were born--lovely family situations. And now just looking for the right home for the "pick" puppy. I'd like that one at least to get a chance to do somoe conformation and obedience.


----------



## ILoveMyGolden (Oct 19, 2006)

Why do I even look at these pictures...I want one!

What a cute group -can't wait to see them grow.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Very nice, uniform babies. Are those your puppies, I don't remember seeing that you were "expecting"? Congratulations.


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

Yes, my babies. I already had an established wait list for the litter so I had not really advertised it. The mom is a girl I co-own with friends, and they are quite happy to let me take care of the whelping and rearing side of things! The dad is my Ch/GRCC Nat'l JAM boy who is halfway to his SH. It is not a linebreeding _per se_, but is essentially a backmassing on Camrose stuff, and phenotypically they are very alike which is where I think the consistency in the babies is coming from. Hopefully they maintain it as they grow!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Aw that's so sad to hear about the little girl pup.  I'm glad that everything else went well aside from that though. Those 7 pups will keep you busy the next few weeks! 

Congrats again


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

sterregold said:


> Mom is doing very well--she is an excellent and devoted mother, and they are all steadily gaining weight.
> Six were reserved before they were born--lovely family situations. And now just looking for the right home for the "pick" puppy. I'd like that one at least to get a chance to do somoe conformation and obedience.


What do you do if you don't have someone seeking out a puppy for conformation/obedience? Do you seek out an owner specifically for that puppy then? That must be a challenge, though knowing the people from whom I got my girl, and their friends who were so deeply into both c and o, I could understand that there might be people who would jump at an offer of a potentially strong prospect. 

(Hope I'm not being nosey. I'm genuinely interested)


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

No, not being nosey! I just put out the word that I have a prospect available--I am pretty active with my local breed club, and numerous hunt test clubs, and have some friends who are heavily into competitive obedience so that helps getting word out to the folks who would be interested.
We network!


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

The puppies are beautiful and I'm sorry about the little girl that didn't make it that is always so sad.


----------



## MittaBear (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks for sharing! They are so adorable. I would totally want Mr. Upside Down because he seems like a ham.

Sorry about the little girl though.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

sterregold said:


> No, not being nosey! I just put out the word that I have a prospect available--I am pretty active with my local breed club, and numerous hunt test clubs, and have some friends who are heavily into competitive obedience so that helps getting word out to the folks who would be interested.
> We network!


That's a great situation. Then you can keep in touch and track his/her progress!


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

The babies are one week old now. 
Here Grandma Breeze comes to check out the little squeakers.









This little one tucked right in









Getting bigger--pigment is all in


----------



## sterregold (Dec 9, 2009)

*14 days old and growing!*

The puppies have started to open their eyes and a few are starting to try to stand. Everyone is growing like mad!


----------



## Golden123 (Dec 6, 2009)

Beautiful Pups!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow they sure are growing!!! They look so cute!!!!   Mama sure looks happy too!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

What a joy! Thank you for sharing all the photos. In a week full of news about the challenges of aging dogs, it is good to focus on the wriggly beginnings. 

I know you have a weather theme, but I'd be naming you-know-who Bottoms Up.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

These pups are so adorable!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

such precious little babies... love the round tummies in the last photos. Thanks for posting updated photos. Would love to see more!


----------

